# Advice



## kangana (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,

Do one need an migration consultant/agent to file for NZ PR visa.

I have gone through website, it looks simple. but i dont know where i need to get my IT qualification assessed and have read that NZ is granting very very less PR visa, they give more temporary work visa these days.

I have been in touch with a company in NZ and they are willing to offer me job. Does that make my PR application chances more secure and faster?

Anyone who can advise.

Regards,
kangana


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

kangana said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do one need an migration consultant/agent to file for NZ PR visa.
> 
> ...


No you don't need an immigration consultant to submit EOI for NZ Residency Visa.

It is a straightforward process and only becomes complicated when and if Immigration want more info or evidence - but that's way down the line after EOI submission, EOI selection, Preliminary Checking, ITA and formal application submission.

IT qualification ? 
Do you mean a qualification obtained from a university like for example a Masters degree etc or do you mean a trade qualification ?
Qualifications will need assessment by NZQA if your awarding body and actual qualification isn't on the exemption list.

Where have you read that Immigration NZ are granting less Residency Visas ?
In the past, Immigration used to select around 700 EOI's from the pool every fortnight.
Nowadays it's more like 550-600 per fortnight and in all honesty I think this is due to refreshed and more difficult Immigration criteria and a better quality of application.
Immigration may award more Temporary Work Visas than they used to but this may be down to the individual not wanting to go straight for Residency or the employer wanting the new employee in the country working ASAP instead of waiting many months for them to secure a Residency Visa.
With a job offer, Temporary Work Visas are usually awarded in around a week to a fortnight. 

With a "skilled" job offer in NZ, this will increase your points in your EOI.
Won't make it any more secure or faster.
It just makes it more attractive to be selected.

The magic number for automatic selection is 140 plus. 
If you hit this or over this with or without a job offer your EOI will be automatically pulled from the pool at the next fortnightly pull, preliminary checked and ITA sent out (assuming all ok with preliminary checking).
If you don't make the 140 then this is when the job offer becomes important as Immigration then consider EOI's with job offers but lower scores next.


----------



## kangana (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for clearing my doubts, really appreciate

Regards,
Kangana




escapedtonz said:


> No you don't need an immigration consultant to submit EOI for NZ Residency Visa.
> 
> It is a straightforward process and only becomes complicated when and if Immigration want more info or evidence - but that's way down the line after EOI submission, EOI selection, Preliminary Checking, ITA and formal application submission.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

kangana said:


> Thanks so much for clearing my doubts, really appreciate
> 
> Regards,
> Kangana


Hi kangana,

I am also looking for Job offer in NZ , i am working as java developer, can you please give me some tips about applying for Job from ofshore?

Regards

Ajay


----------

